# day 6 blastocysts



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

any success stories from freezing "below average" blasts or are we clutching at straws?


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

mmm not sure if this means everyone's busy or that there are no stories!


----------



## sparkler (Jul 3, 2007)

hi anna
i'm sorry i have no idea about this but thought you might like a reply!
my guess is that the clinic would tell you not to bother if it wasn't worth a try
good luck
k x
p.s. hope you get a helpful answer here soon!


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

sweet girl thanks for the reply. 

they say much reduced chance. I'm trying to work out whether it's worth the cost financially and in temrs of hope.


----------



## sparkler (Jul 3, 2007)

all of these decisions are so difficult- especially where there is some hope for us and thhere is always a cost implication privately.  I hope you get some help with this
k x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Anna,
thought I would reply too!  I too have 2 day 6 blasts in the freezer (due for defrost tomorrow!!!) and had asked my Consultant the same question.  Anyway his reply was that the important thing is the embie has made it to the blastocyst stage at all as many grade one embies on day 3 for some people wont even get there (this was the case for me on my first IVF cycle and why some clinics including mine wont even bother freezing embies if they don't get to the blast stage) - while the success rate is slightly less than for day 5 blasts, he reckoned it is only a bit less (can't remember the % sorry) and there is no reason a good quality day 6 blast can't go on and give us a BFP!
Afraid I can't give you any success stories myself yet - hopefully there will be people out there who can though and like you will now be watching this thread eagerly for some reassurance!
Take care and hoping your blasts get a BFP too,
Rachel.


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks for the reply Rachel and good luck with the current two!


----------



## tattyt™ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi,

Our bundle of joy was a fresh day 6 blast, we are so glad we waited till day 6 as he overtook our day 5 blast.  Should not make any difference with a frozen blast as the clinic would not have frozen bad quality embryos.

Good luck

Tattyt


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

I had 3 blasts in the freezer and was cynical about FET as my chances were greatly reduced compared to a fresh cycle.  However I went ahead and had 2 blasts defrosted both of which survived and got me my BFP!

Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

hi anna,
Please see your pm (i think you know what a blast is!!) as i said my little boy is a result of a fresh cycle. 
I'm going for a fet next month. I have only one blast frozen. I start down regging in a couple of weeks. My consultant is very positive. I beat the odds the first time......no reason i can't this time as well.

Good luck
xx


----------

